
In defence of not invented here syndrome - fagnerbrack
https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2001/10/14/in-defense-of-not-invented-here-syndrome/
======
fanpuns
This needs a date (2001). I was confused for a while why I wasn't seeing this
show up in my RSS reader until I checked the date

